# Order Fullfillment Companies (shipping +returns)



## SantaA (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi,
I currently live and produce my brand in Thailand but would like to sell directly to customers in the US. To send it directly costs way too much so I would prefer to ship a bunch of my shirts to a company in the US and just email them if a new order arrived. They would take care of the shipping and also handle the returns.
Has anyone experience with such companies and give me some advice? I looked online but couldn't find any good solution yet.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think a member recently posted one that they use to do just that. Here it is: indieMERCHANDISER - Take Command Of Your Merch


----------



## SantaA (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Rodney,
I thought more of someone who really just takes care of the shipping. Maybe a warehouse that ships the items I tell them to ship. I'm not quiete sure if some drop shippers would do that.

Do you all ship the items yourself or have it outsourced to another company?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

SantaA said:


> Do you all ship the items yourself or have it outsourced to another company?


Not all members will do things the same way, but I would speculate that most members either 1) Ship themselves, 2) Sell to retail shops or wholesale with no individual shipping issues, or 3) Have all of the fullfillment (including printing) handled by a third party like CafePress or PrintMojo.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I thought more of someone who really just takes care of the shipping. Maybe a warehouse that ships the items I tell them to ship. I'm not quiete sure if some drop shippers would do that.


Isn't that what IndieMerchandiser does? If not, I'm sure there are places that "just" do shipment, but they may be harder to find. If you do google searches for fulfillment, you might find some.



> Do you all ship the items yourself or have it outsourced to another company?


I do it a lot of ways  For some of my shirts, I ship them myself (store them in my home office on shelves), for other t-shirts, I use fulfillment companies like the ones Solmu mentions.


----------



## o2b Me (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey, does anyone use merchline?


----------



## PeterPromo (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful Decay has their shop with merchline and they sell a lot!


----------



## o2b Me (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you know anything about the company?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do you know anything about the company?


Like what would you want to know specifically?


----------



## willotoons (May 10, 2008)

I realize this thread is old, but I wanted to add to it in case anyone was looking for something similar to SantaA...

I have worked with a great woman here (San Francisco) who offers storage/shipping services. I have no idea if she's taking on new clients right now, but she's exactly what you're looking for. Here's her site: Noonaco!


:::

WilloToons.com - where geek meets rock 'n roll!


----------

